# Headset Halter



## Westfale_09 (13. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Mein Headset fliegt hier immer durch die Gegend. Sprich mal auf dem Rechner oder auf dem Schreibtisch. 
Ich suche daher mal eine Stylische Halterung um das Headset darauf abzulegen. Habt ihr da gute Ideen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2011)

Also, es gibt ja genug einfache Haken, wo man es aufhängen kann, auch zB so was für einen Regalboden: Sennheiser HH 10 Kopfhörerhalter schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

Aber Du willst das offenbar irgendwo "hinstellen" ? Ich kenn nur diese Köpfe aus diversen Materialien, oder so was Kopfhoererhalterung: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Razer83 (14. September 2011)

Das hat Schonmal jemand gesucht gib doch bei Amazon bananenhalter ein die sehen witzig aus


----------



## Westfale_09 (14. September 2011)

Ja kennt jemand sowas wie den Terminator Kopf aus Glas? Sowas in der Art. Etwas ausgefallen, nicht kitschig und nicht relativ teuer. Soll halt die Form des Headsets wahren.


----------



## danomat (22. September 2011)

kopf kopfhörerhalter - Google-Suche

terminator kopf: 
Terminator 2 - Skynet Fan Edition Blu-ray Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Arnold Schwarzenegger, Linda Hamilton, Robert Patrick, Xander Berkeley, Edward Furlong, Joe Morton, Earl Boen, James Cameron: DVD & Blu-ray

der is allerdings aus plastik

hier noch Wo bekommt man nen Glaskopf als KH-Stnder???, Kopfhrer allgemein - HIFI-FORUM

da wird von glas abgeraten


----------



## rebel4life (24. September 2011)

Guck mal bei Thomann nach, die haben sowas da.


----------



## Turamath (8. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Headsethalter

Falls es noch stylischer sein soll und es dein Budget hergibt, wäre dieser Kopfhalter noch Eyecandy für deinen Schreibtisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

